# Anyone Familiar With Blue Tahoe ScH in NV?



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Their website is messed up. Just wondering if they are still an active club. Anyone familiar?

Thanks!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Never heard of them but when I did an internet search I found this on a breeder site, unfortunately clicking on the paragraph doesn't work. 

"None planned for Reno because we have an evil psychopathic neighbor! For more information on this issue and what you can do to help prevent issues like this for yourself click on this paragraph."

here is the link... 

von den Zwillingsbergen German Shepherds


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Has been a club for a long time....the TD used to be a National Breed Warden - Tim Burke - his wife raised show dogs, he had an Ufo son.....don't know how active they are anymore....

Lee


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

As far as I am aware, the club isn't around anymore. Where are you located? There are a couple of other options in the area, but none are an official club. (I am in Tahoe).


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> As far as I am aware, the club isn't around anymore. Where are you located? There are a couple of other options in the area, but none are an official club. (I am in Tahoe).


If hubby's job transfer comes through, we'd be living in the Reno/Sparks area & need a group to train with. Thanks!,


----------



## npeerens (Feb 20, 2015)

mspiker03 said:


> As far as I am aware, the club isn't around anymore. Where are you located? There are a couple of other options in the area, but none are an official club. (I am in Tahoe).


In regards to the Blue Tahoe Schutzhund Club, I was one of the founding members back in the late 1990's along with Tim Burke and his wife as well as 2 other gentlemen. I moved away for a short time and have since lost contact with everyone. I have been trying to locate anyone who is still actively working dogs in the Reno/Tahoe area.

Neil Peerens
[email protected]


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi - I am in N. Tahoe and am training two dogs for their BH and beyond. I train in loomis but would love to work more up here!


----------



## racertim (Jun 17, 2015)

*Blue Tahoe Schutzhund Club*

Hi everyone, I am alive and well. I took a three year break and work has taken me to Las Vegas. But I still own a home in near Reno and I am up there monthly. There is still a core group training. I also have a club in Pahrump near Vegas. You can contact me anytime for info.
Tim Burke


----------



## graffamd (May 4, 2018)

*Schutzhund Club Reno*



racertim said:


> Hi everyone, I am alive and well. I took a three year break and work has taken me to Las Vegas. But I still own a home in near Reno and I am up there monthly. There is still a core group training. I also have a club in Pahrump near Vegas. You can contact me anytime for info.
> Tim Burke


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Melissa, is Steve House still doing anything out of Reno? 

I dont know of anything in Reno. One of my club members lives in Reno, but she makes the three hour treck down to me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

graffamd said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> Looking for a schutzhund club in Reno. You used to train with my Mom, Cindy Graffam, and I just got a great pup out of Indiana, Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs in Indiana[/url]
> 
> ...


racertim's post is over 3 years old - just an FYI


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

mycobraracr said:


> Melissa, is Steve House still doing anything out of Reno?
> 
> I dont know of anything in Reno. One of my club members lives in Reno, but she makes the three hour treck down to me.



I don't think so. Most Reno people go elsewhere. I go to weston, one to placer, another 2 down to Joel/hells kitchen/or something else down that way. Weston is probably the closest and is a solid two hours for me (I am in Reno now as well).


----------



## graffamd (May 4, 2018)

Yeah, saw that, was hoping he still lurked!


----------

